# What is your favourite city in the world?



## Medvedya (May 17, 2005)

Of places I've been to so far, I'd say Prague is up there. Fantastic architecture - beautiful parks, markets, bars and restaurants.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Salzburg and Kassel are very nice but Sheffield is still the best for me


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Im not too well travelled, but Monaco is going to take a hell of a lot of beating.


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2005)

I didn't went very far... yet. So I have to say either Toronto or Halifax.

I'm sure NS won't argue for Halifax, eh ?


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Barcelona, it's a lovely place.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Maestro said:


> I didn't went very far... yet. So I have to say either Toronto or Halifax.
> 
> I'm sure NS won't argue for Halifax, eh ?


Well naturally. 

 I'll be honest with you, I _do_ love Halifax. I've been to some nice cities in the world, and some right here in Canada, but Halifax is just the place for me. Mind you, I'm more of a small town boy anyway. Halifax ain't for everyone. It's relatively slow paced, but that suits me fine.
Victoria, BC is a beautiful little city too. Toronto is nice, and I like Montréal even though many people don't seem to.

I have to say that the most beautiful, well kept city I've been to so far has been Dubai in the UAE. It's very modern and growing fast, yet retains it's Middle Eastern flare. The money in that town is staggering! It really shows too. And the resort hotels! Man!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

I forgot Monaco, that's up there aswell, I don't like Barcelona that much even though I've been there twice


----------



## Erich (May 17, 2005)

Vienna (Wien)

E ~


----------



## BombTaxi (May 17, 2005)

Hmm, tough one. St.Petersburg was cool...but I love Charlotte in North Carolina. Odd choice I know, but it's the biggest American city Ive been to and I really liked it. Prague is cool, and Bilbao in Spain is great to just roam around too. I also like London...

Well, I cant choose a favourite, but the ones Ive listed are definitely ones Id go to again!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Maestro said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't went very far... yet. So I have to say either Toronto or Halifax.
> ...



In Dubai, doesnt the maximum rating for a hotel go up to 7 stars?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

New York, Montreal, Boston, Toronto, London, Vancouver, Halifax are my tops.


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

I'm always a bit in two minds about London, as at one point I lived there part-time, it is exciting, and there's no end to the things you can do there, but when you're stuck between stations on a crowded tube train in the middle of summer with your face inches away from a sweaty armpit then the 'Dick Whittington syndrome' begins to wear thin at bit!

In short, it's a great place when you have some money, but if you're strapped it's unbearably miserable there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> I'm always a bit in two minds about London, as at one point I lived there part-time, it is exciting, and there's no end to the things you can do there, but when you're stuck between stations on a crowded tube train in the middle of summer with your face inches away from a sweaty armpit then the 'Dick Whittington syndrome' begins to wear thin at bit!
> 
> In short, it's a great place when you have some money, but if you're strapped it's unbearably miserable there.



My feeling when I go back to NY


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

i've never been further than dorset.........


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

Well I went to Yeovile today Lanc FAA museum got quite a bit of info on the stringbag and a pile of pics.
Off too Duxford tomorrow and im toying with a flight in a Tiger Moth. £189 for 30 mins is a bit steep though but its the closest to a Swordfish Ill ever get
as all the stringbag pilots trained in them.
Anyway I digress My favorite city is Rome Closley followed by Luxor


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Hmmmm...

Lisbon, Portugal was great.... Been to Amsterdam 4 times, 3 times as a Sailor... New York City is my old stomping grounds... Palma de Mallorca, in the Med off the Coast of Spain, was a fantasyland..... And of course, the East side of Trieste, Italy, was just gourgeous....

Those are probably my Top 5 in no order whatsoever.... Too tough to pick only 1....


----------



## Maestro (May 18, 2005)

That's one of the good sides of being in the army... you travel a lot !


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Join the Army, see the world, meet interesting people, and kill them.


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

Yer mostly by foot Maestro  I think if I had me time again I would be a matlot as I like boats and im not bright enough to be in the flyers brigade


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> In Dubai, doesnt the maximum rating for a hotel go up to 7 stars?


Yep. The Burj Al Arab hotel there is only one of two 7 star hotels in the world, I think. I don't remember off-hand where the other one is.

And don't you guys be dissin' the navy, now!


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

I would'nt dare Skim me old man was a ABS in the RN he would have me on jankers before I drew me tot of navy neaters.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Why, oh why can't they bring back the daily tot? 
In sixteen years I've had a grand total of four "proper" tots, done the traditional way with the old pusser rum. Mmmmm, good! 
Ah, the good old days!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

> he would have me on jankers before I drew me tot of navy neaters.


I've been many places and heard many different dialects, and I'll tell u what..........

I have no freekin idea what the hell that above quote means.. LOL I'm actually quite stunned by it............


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

"Jankers" is old military slang for punishment or defaulters, and by "Navy neaters" he's referring to the old tradition of the daily rum ration aboard RN, RAN, and RCN ships. 

Right?


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

evening les Jankers = punishment duties tot = rum ration 
Navy Neaters = one name of many for the type of thick Jamaican Dark rum a tot used to have water added to make it a bit less syrupy but it could still take the paint off of a battleship Last time I saw some Skim was in Cornwall for £39 a bottle.
Bugger you beat me to it skim wish i could type faster


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Just happened to be here at the time.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

LoL.......... Thanks for the expl...


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2005)

so has this 'thing' landed or is it taking off ?

Fat lady butt ugly if you ask me ...........


----------



## BombTaxi (May 18, 2005)

My grandad was ex-RM and the first thing he ever taught me to do was drink  By the age of eight, I was drinking whisky on the stroke of New Year and by 12 I was having straight  Seems that if you were on a boat prior to the 70s, alcohol was the number one concern! 

Oddly enough, my dad was present at one of the last ever RN rum issues. He was an air cadet at the time, and had gone a naval aviation course. He was on either HMS Albion or HMS Ocean when the ship made it's last issue. Needless to say being a nipper, he didnt get any!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

The RN did away with the tot in 1970, but we kept it around until '72. It was one Kipper tradition we were reluctant to do away with. 

Of course, the daily issue was well before my time but the tot is still sometimes authorized for special occasions.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

We used to get Lobster on special occasions while deployed.... And if we were at sea for longer than 90 days consecutivly, we were allowed 2 beers... (We ended up with a "Few" more than 2 each... Hehe)

I was part of one of these "Beer Days" off the coast of Somolia.... I have a few pics from that day somewhere..... Ill look and see if i can find em....... I have it all on video tape though... Hilarious....

A bunch of drunk SEALs singing Alive by Pearl Jam, inside a portable Sat Comm Unit latched to the flight deck...... Those were the days...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Sounds like a hoot. 
Mmmmm, lobster! We once saved some Norwegian fishermen off the Grand Banks, and in gratitude they gave us crates of fresh shrimp and a bunch of lobsters. We ate like kings for days!

You might already know this, but the USN actually had the daily rum ration up until 1914.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

I cant find the pics.... Dammmit....

Thats a great sea story Skim..... I remember being on the USS Newport News and we rescued a bunch of Haitians in shark infested waters... We didnt get any sort of goodies, but we did get the chance to sink a 45 foot vessel with small arms fire....... (I'd rather have the lobster)

Kinda similar to what u did Skim..... I remember seein a pic u posted.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, but we were just practicing on an abandoned dhow. That was in the Gulf one time.
And as I said before, I don't get to fire the .50 cal a whole lot. Hence the piss poor marksmanship.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Still, I'd rather have the lobster..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

I hear that!


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Are the USN ships still 'dry' then?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Dry as a bone. Poor devils. 
Except for two (officially  ) cans of beer every two or three months at sea, like les said.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

Yea - but wait till shore leave   :evilbat: 

Thank god I didn't do sea duty. Les- I know you're going to call me a polliwog, but at least I could have a beer after work!

STORY: I was on deployment in Hawaii in 98.' The carriers Kittyhawk and Independence came into Pearl at the same time, the last time 2 large carriers were in Pearl was prior to WW2 (I wonder why). Anyway when all those Marines and Sailors were let loose, downtown Waikiki looked like a scene from the movie "1941."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

I would have to say either Freiburg or Stuttgart, Germany. (Stuttgart only because I was raised there).


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> Needless to say being a nipper, he didnt get any!


Another old navy saying (a nipper) in the days of sail a powder monkey would be in charge of coiling the anchor rope. every few feet a thin line or nip would be tied around the rope to fix the coils together so as the powder monkeys where rarely above the age of ten nippers became associated as the name for a young boy and for moving quickly about to tie the rope (nipping about) . You probably knew that already
what a mine of totally usless information I am.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Most of it is interesting though! Okay, I know it's nautical, but where does 'Three sheets to the wind' come from?


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Sheet is a name for the line that controls the foot or bottom of a sail (its the throttle) a square rig has two sheets most others have one the term used to be free sheets to the wind not three sheets to the wind if you let go of the sheet the sail is no longer under control ie falling all over the place the word free ended up being barstardised too three


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Okay, I know it's nautical, but where does 'Three sheets to the wind' come from?


A "sheet" in the days of sail referred to the ropes used to secure the corners of sails to the booms. I'm guessing the expression has square sails in mind, and "three sheets to the wind" would mean one was loose or missing. The sail would flap about wildly and uselessly, like a drunk staggering. 

It's something along those lines.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Ah, trackie you beat _me_ this time!


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Ah! One that I know myself is that the word chatting comes the slang word for louse (a chat) in the First World War. 

Tommies would run a match along the seams of their tunics to burn the lice, which would explode with a satisfying pop - they did it in their time off and would talk to their mates as they worked. Hense the term!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

I didn't know that one.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Another odd thing was that the Jerries 'Chats' were red, and the Tommies were brownish coloured.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

neither did i Med


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

must have been the superior German discipline and training that produce 
storm lice . I mean even Hitler had Lice Fuhrer Goring


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

I think you're right - look at the Germans efficient technique seen here!


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Ah the joys of soldiering


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Thats why I just shave my head when I am deployed to harsh conditions.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

there's lot's of beautiful citys in the world,but none can compete with the beauty and magic of JERUSALEM


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Prague and Yerushalaim.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

never been to prague but they say that is very beautiful,maybe sometime y will visit prague

with god help y will move to jerusalem,to the university,in october


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2005)

There are lot's of nice cities around the world I mean I could choose St Petersburg, Moscow, Paris, Edinburgh, Valleta, Dar Es Salaam, they are all nice places, but dunno I just kind of like London for some reason


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Id still have to go with Frieburg, Stuttgart, Munich, Ansbach, Nurnberg in Germany , Prague in the Czech, or Rome or Florence in Italy.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Nürnberg is obviously wonderful. And so is Regensburg! In fact, I like German stadts very much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes Regensburg is beautiful. I enjoyed Prague very much. I think it is a beautiful city. I have not been there though since right before the floodings.


----------



## GT (Aug 13, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Ah, so now it's even nicer, most of the monuments being dmagaed during the floods were repaired or restored. But the floods were crazy:






*This is not a canal but a street. 15 meters high train viaduct on the right!*


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a friend who lives in Seattle, she's always going on about how beautiful it is there. I should visit her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes Pisis the floods were terrible. I remember how they tried to save everything in the cathedral. It really is a shame the historical damage that was done.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

That's a shame. At least restoration is being done.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah. Most bad was hurt a quarter called Karlín (most of the photos are from there). My Grandma lives there. I went there only one week after the flooding - like after the war - several houses had collapsed, everything up to 3 meters was destroyed - people who had flats in the 1st stock where throwing mood out of their windows with showels... crazy. If you played ever the RPG game Fallout - certainly it looked alike!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I hope your grandmother came out allright and I hope your beutiful city is restored.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks. We were the whole family in Italy when this happened and her friend from the UK (my grandma is unbelieavable vital - she's 79 and still teaches at the Charles University and is involed in many exchange programs) was there - he was evacuated on a boat!  But the falt is in the 6th stock so no problem. But as I said, we were in Italy and the first new we got was "Whole Prague is underwater!" so we were scared a bit (although our house couldn't be hurt, it's on the outskirts - Letňany - on a big hill) but then the things came out real. Still it was a shock, many of my friends and people I know were evacuated or lost their cars, etc... But paradoxically it helped Prague to enquick the renovations of it's monuments.


----------



## trackend (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry to see that Pisis but I',m sure it will bounce back.
As for my favourite city I have none each has a plus side and a minus side I have yet to visit a city that I cant find something that is not worth seeing about it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

That is correct. Every city has something to offer.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes. Truth. But some cities have nothing to offer at all!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I am sure you are right but I have not found one yet.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 14, 2005)

rio de janeiro


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

They have the Samba to offer, that is something.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

I heard a story about a guy who was back-packing in Rio, starts chatting to this girl on the beach, the girl suggests going off for some fun. As they are about to set off, she pauses and says, 

"Oh by the way, is it okay if I bring my girl-friend too?" 

Arriba!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Why yes you may!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

*packs for Rio*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

Im already there!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

Did yo see the movie "The City of God"?


----------



## Crippen (Aug 17, 2005)

Pisis... I think they have just found the city of God M8, its called Rio.

I just like many Cities ( I could have said Man City.... under a sky of blue, but it would have been lost on most peeps).

I love architecture and/or views mostly, but the beach in Montego bay Jamaica ( all inclusive), geez every rum cocktail under the sun.... made that a memorable place.

Bacelona for art, Austria for the scenery, Vagas for the ....yee-hah!! Toronto the pace. I could just go on and on.
but i have to confess... My favourite place is the city of York ( England) I just adore it there, it just has a bit of everything.

Where is the worst place you have visited and why???????

I found TJ in Mexico a shit hole and I was vastly disappointed with New York so over rated.

I think this is a cool thread, really interesting, I really fancy Prague now. Now tell me where not to bother going


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 17, 2005)

Atlanta - astonishingly boring place. Okay, I wasn't expecting wall to wall white plantation houses with deep verandas, but that took the biscuit. No landmarks or notable buildings bar the State Capitol whatsoever! Just mile after mile of anonymous suburban sprawl.

Not to say the people there weren't nice though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2005)

Charleston is a nice city. Lots of history there, right from Fort Sumter (although it's nothing even resembling the original fort now) to many old buildings and churches. Some of them still date back to pre-revolutionary times. It's a beautiful city with lots to do, and the people are very friendly.

It also happens to be where USS Yorktown CV-10 is docked, although I never made it over to see her close up. 
I hope to get back there before too long.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

de der de der da da da da de der, da da der der da da der da de der!!
did some one mention the Charleston? mi feet started moving back and forth as I read that


----------



## jrk (Aug 26, 2005)

amsterdam what more could a guy ask for(i,m talking the females here not the drugs side.)

and melbourne in sunny ol australia the home of ac/dc lol


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Monaco 8) 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

well out of the 4 cities that i've been to in my life, truro or plymouth.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

About three quarters of the communities in Nova Scotia are named after communities in Great Britain, but somehow I don't think you mean our Truro.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

I went to Plymouth today...how can you call it a nice city?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I thought it was nice when I was there. Very English, which makes perfect sense since it's in England and all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Its a grotty place. The Seafront is ok but the city centre...? No


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

What's so bad about the city centre? The one really bad part of Plymouth that I noticed was the residential area right outside the naval yard. I was told even the police won't go in there, and I could see why.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh I forgot that bit  That IS bad. How long ago was you there?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been there a couple of times, but the last time was last May/June.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmm not that long ago then...well it isnt the nicest place. Its fairly clean but everywhere is grey and bland. Truro is a nicer place


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Never been there. Truro, Nova Scotia is ok. It's pretty quiet, like most places in Nova Scotia.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

i love it in plymouth, the hoe and the barbican are great!

and truro's good too, they've got a brilliant model shop..........

and NS, you should've told me and CC you were in plymouth, we'd show you a good time


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't even know you guys then, and the "good time" you refer to scares me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

don't be scared, we start off gentle.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I think you're lying.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

He is. I fell for it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

but you seemed to enjoy it so much!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Im a good actor 8)

Speaking of acting, im trying to think up a plot for our unfeasably cheap ww2 film


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

ok, which of us is gonna die saving the other one though??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Me 8) 

(Proposed Introduction)

"The year is May '46. One year after being on the verge of Defeat, the Luftwaffe have bounced back to defend their homeland. Italy have regained control from the Allies to fight against both sides (because they have the balls  ) and the US has brought B-29's into service in the ETO. This is the tale of 2 guys who won the war by themslves by destroying a simple bridge, costing one of them his life...  "


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

How would destroying a bridge hamper the Luftwaffe. Y'know the Luftwaffe flew, right? Oh wait, no they didn't we bombed their fuel supply. Ha-ha-ha!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont know, it just would. This isnt gonna be realistic you know, andwe have to fit in a Dambusters lanc somewhere


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

I kind of gathered it wasn't going to be realistic, the whole it being a World War II movie but set in May 1946 gave it away.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

We're planning on using my car as a universal cockpit, and a hoover to simulate the Me-262 engines. We're hoping to make it about 20mins long, if we ever get around to it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

For art you have to go with Rome or Paris though Crippen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Barcelona has tons of great architecture too.


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2005)

Gaudi was weird La Familia is so eclectic that its hard to put it in any sort of style but it is a great place to visit CC the cable car ride along the sea front gives a great view of the place


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh I agree Barcelona is a great city (I have not been there in about 7 years though) but in my humble opinion Rome and Paris are the best for art.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Never been to Rome (Yet)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

It is beautiful but the traffic sucks, The Romans will run over a nun crossing the street.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

It _is_ Italy. They all think they're Alberto Ascari


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Your probably right.


----------

